# Go548z



## Xtreme90 (Aug 29, 2009)

I own this same dc system. It is a beast!! Compared to others dc's in that class it is louder, however no other dc in that class packs that much cfm into a dust collector.

Congrats on your dc, you will love it! So will your lungs!


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

Looks like a nice unit. However you might want to update the model name in the title, G0584 maps to a lathe. What you have appears to be a G0548z 2HP Canister Dust Collector


----------



## widdle (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks db..


----------



## Vrtigo1 (Mar 18, 2010)

Congrats on the new toy. I've looked at this one too, in case I ever outgrow my HF DC. The 1 micron filter sure is nice, and the specs make it looks very beast-like. Overall, I don't think you can go wrong with this for the money. It sure packs in a lot of value.


----------



## RJA (Jan 12, 2011)

I also have this dust collector. You're right, it's loud but it really moves chips, shavings, etc. I would suggest you consider two things; first, I've had mine for a few years and when I bought it it came with a 3 micron bag filter. I junked that in favor of a cartridge filter with a rating of less than one micron. If yours isn't one micron or less think about upgrading the filter. You want a cartridge filter that will keep the fine dust from getting back in the air. Second, you might want to get an air filter that will take the finer dust out of the air. Breathing all that fine dust isn't good for you. Even if you just take an old box fan and buy the finest furnace filter you can get and attach it to the intake side of the box fan you'll be amazed how much junk it pulls out of the air. Good luck!


----------



## DanW (Jan 26, 2010)

Anytime you move a lot of air, you'll have some noise, it's unavoidable. Mine is setup in a little nook in my shop but, I still wear hearing protection anyway since I'm usually running my saw, planer, jointer, or router when using the dust collection. Take it from someone who waited too long to protect his hearing….anything that makes any noise, no matter how quiet it seems, can cause damage to your hearing. I work on computers all day and the fans of a dozen computers & servers running in my office has contributed to my hearing loss (I won't mention the concerts that I went to in the 70's ;^).
Dan


----------



## widdle (Mar 10, 2010)

Yeah, i hear you dan..Kinda..Been framing homes for twenty plus years, dindn't start wearing ear protection till i was forty…I guess i was just a little suprised because i had just bought a griz 17" bandsaw that has a beautifull humm, thinking the collector might be similar. But i have no previous shop experience. Its all good. Will eventually park that thing in a closet outside and run ducting into the shop.
Does anyone know how much venting i would need if i was to build a closet outside to put the collector in ?


----------



## DanW (Jan 26, 2010)

I had a 5 hp, 3 phase, (rated at 2400 cfm with 7" ducts) dust collector in my last shop. I cut a hole in the wall to return the air. Before I had everything setup, I tried the dust collector with the exhaust going outside. If you opened the door with the collector running….the door would slam into you. I was amazed how much vacuum it created in my shop. Granted this might be a little extreme but, if you build a box around your outlet and make your entrance back into the shop as large as possible, you won't be sorry. BTW I put furnace filters over the return which was 5' x 5' (my wife made my collector bags, all 8 of them. Bought the collector for $100 from the company my wife worked for and there were no bags with it.) It worked great. It cleared almost all of the sawdust from the table of my radial arm. Only problem (if this is a problem) I had to walk to the switch for the phase converter as no remotes can handle that kind of setup (at least none that I know of).
Dan


----------



## denovich (Sep 2, 2010)

I have this one too. I have a basement shop, with an attached garage… which is where the DC lives. I find it to be pretty quiet with this setup (55dB on my RadioShack noise meter.) Now that I'm running 6" duct from the DC in the garage over to my shop the inrush of air into the machine ports is louder than the DC itself.

Oh, having redone my DC ducting for the 3rd time, I'll do you a favor and tell you to start with 6" from the start. Yes, it's more expensive… but if you skimp, you will only be delaying the purchase of 6".


----------



## widdle (Mar 10, 2010)

Interesting. Thanks. Wonder if just coming off the 6"intake for even 4' before the Y would help. Tools, benches and table layout wont be set in stone for quite awhile soo i need to go with flexible hose for the time being. I do have room behind the garage to build a closet for the dc, just not sure how many and how much venting i need in the closet..
denovich, As this is your third dc remodel. Which is your favorite flexible 4" hose from the past ?


----------

